# Helado de turrón



## Eva Maria

Ich möchte "helado de turrón" auf Deutsch übersetzen.

Ich habe zwei Optionen:

- Nougateis ?

- Mandeleis ?

Welche ist das Beste?

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Eva Maria said:


> Ich möchte "helado de turrón" auf Deutsch übersetzen.
> 
> Ich habe zwei Optionen:
> 
> - Nougateis ?
> 
> - Mandeleis ?


 

Nougateis! 

Pienso que "Mandeln" son "almendras"?


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Nougateis!
> 
> Pienso que "Mandeln" son "almendras"?


 

Oh, danke nochmal!

Dann, Nougateis!

Tienes razón, "Mandeleis" parece un helado sólo de almendras.

EM


----------



## Aurin

Yo usaría "Turróneis" ya que "Nougat" no es exactamente lo mismo que turrón.


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> Yo usaría "Turróneis" ya que "Nougat" no es exactamente lo mismo que turrón.


 

Aurin,

Ah, vaya! No se me había ocurrido "Turróneis".

Estoy pensando que "Mandeleis" es más aproximado a los ingredientes del turrón (Mandeln) que "Nougateis" (que pueden ser avellanas, como el praliné).

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

jajaja, das passiert, wenn man "helado de turrón" nicht kennt und sich nur auf sein Wörterbuch verlässt 

Ich nehme an, Turrón ist etwas das jeder in Spanien kennt? Aus meiner Sicht (aus der der Unwissenden) würde ich sonst Nougat- oder Mandeleis bevorzugen, weil ich mir dann vorstellen kann was es ist (bei "Turróneis" müsste ich den oder die KellnerIn fragen und würde mir vorher eher ein Eis suchen das ich kenne )


----------

